# Mission 764i speakers



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well after searching for over a year for some good speakers to put on our two channel system in the living room I fond a used pair of Mission 764i tower speakers seen below:








These are the little brother to the ones I have downstairs on my theater system. I got them for a great price of $225:bigsmile: They have a great frequency response of 35-20,000hz
Has anybody besides me used Mission speakers particularly the older series made in the late 80's early 90's? I think they are a fantastic speaker.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

A friend had a pair of Mission floor standers years ago. I don't remember the model, but they sure sounded good. For $225 you can't go wrong!


----------

